# Be Safe



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Its the new year, and I wanna tell you all how awesome I think you all are. I hope you dont take my absence as indicative of anyrhing other than the utmost reapect and high esteem I hold you all in. Things just arent working out for me and I gotta keep on trying.. time to try something new I guess.. anyway, have a great year folks, I think y'all freakin rock! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy New Year to you as well my friend, I hope things turn around for you and every thing works out. Be safe and be well.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck in this New Year my friend!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hang in there FT, tomorrow is a new day and this is a new year!

Hope things start looking up for ya.

Happy New Year!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

All the best to you in 2014 FT - be safe and keep well!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

There was a time in my life that I worried whenever things got too good because I knew it would not last. On the other side, I took heart when my life took a downturn as I knew I had nowhere to go but up. I have managed to find a comfortable middle ground.

Take heart my friend, life is change. Happy New Year!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Its the new year, and I wanna tell you all how awesome I think you all are. I hope you dont take my absence as indicative of anyrhing other than the utmost reapect and high esteem I hold you all in. Things just arent working out for me and I gotta keep on trying.. time to try something new I guess.. anyway, have a great year folks, I think y'all freakin rock! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


Best wishes!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know we do not share faith, but a foundation of my belief is found in Hope. Hope is the _positive and unrelenting expectation of good_. Hope is what drives us toward risk & reward yet still allows our struggles and failures to be less than painful. Hope that tells us that in the darkest of times something amazing is just around the corner. Hope tells us when life is good it will continue to be good. Hope where loss is a true appreciation for the time we had together. Hope allows us to look at the darkness and laugh. We all search for it but few of us ever truly find it. In 2014 I will have a positive and unrelenting expectation of good for you.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Like you said before when we were chatting we may not always agree on everything but I respect your opinions and knowledge. 

I know I am not alone when I say that we here at PS are here for you weather online or in the real world. 

Keep plucking along and smile from time to time even if you don't want to. It'll bright your own mood and someone else's too!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Its the new year, and I wanna tell you all how awesome I think you all are. I hope you dont take my absence as indicative of anyrhing other than the utmost reapect and high esteem I hold you all in. Things just arent working out for me and I gotta keep on trying.. time to try something new I guess.. anyway, have a great year folks, I think y'all freakin rock! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


I don't know which direction you are going, or if there is anyone who can help you in anyway, but I would think if you need a couch to sleep on, or some meals, or some leads on jobs or something, you might be able to get a hand up here. I know that asking for help is not easy, but maybe someone would be in a position to give you some help in the ways I have suggested. Just saying. If you want to give a little more information, you might get something here. Not everyone can or will, but you never know. You and your situation will be on my mind.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

FT you are in my prayers. I'm sure you will overcome this temporary setback. Best wishes.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

You guys freakin rock!!!

Ill be fine, I just need to refocus n retool, which mostly means fewer distractions. 

Again, thank you all for you kind words n thoughts


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall know where we be. Retool an come on back.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, F.T. get your stuff and self back together (which I have no doubt in your ability to do) and come on back.

I know we have had our differences in the past and that both of us have gotten a little "hot under the collar" with each other at times, but I just wanted you to know that I do respect your knowledge and experience and I truly believe that those past differences should stay in the past. 

I can honestly say that I wish you the best in whatever your new goals are, and hope you can accomplish those goals in the shortest time possible. 

So when you are ready come on back.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Take care, FT. Put your shoulder to the wheel and push along. It'll work out!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck with your new endeavors. Remember a big prep is mental. Keep your thoughts positive and balanced. A stable brain makes better choices.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

FT etal
while the keep it positive stuff sounds nice. you are being given the lessons for a reason, once you decide that you don't NEED a woman to be complete you will probably find the right one.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> FT etal
> while the keep it positive stuff sounds nice. you are being given the lessons for a reason, once you decide that you don't NEED a woman to be complete you will probably find the right one.


Yeah, I had decided that, I wasnt looking when I found her. I think it just boils down to bad timing. In another year or two, I will really have my shit squared away, and be well on my way to buying my own land. I hope things hold to gether long enough. Till then ill be gathering parts n pieces n skills. If it all falls apart and I dont have a team mate or a place yet, thats just fine, I will survive


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Good luck, FT - hope to see you back soon.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Your going to be ok. I lo forward to your return as I am outnumbered on some issues while your not around LOL


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, got some networking done, some plans in place, a few job offers that wont bare fruit till spinf, and some new rough plans made.. only thing left to do is heal up a broken heart, for whoch im prescribing beer, chile, n sunday football!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

If TSHTF before you get your own place come on over to ours. We'll keep the light on for you.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Good luck bro. Time will heal all pain. Need anything let us know.


----------

